# Convenient and Flexible



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you Ms. Debbie - I was hoping someone would review this!

Do you ever use the miter slot or tilting table to true up board ends? How long do the sanding belts and spindle covers last and are they expensive to replace?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, I've used the tilting table (really convenient) .. as for truing up.. . well, I'm not that advanced to know any difference ha! 

So far, we've used the same 80 grit belt since we got it and it still has a long life ahead of it. We bought one of those eraser cleaners and run it over the belt now and again if it starts to look clogged. Works great!!

We don't use the spindle sander as much so I can't give you a good indication on the duration of these sleeves.

As for cost, I'm drawing a blank. I don't think it was that bad. We bought a bag of mixed spindle sleeves and it should last us FOREVER.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great review Debbie.


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Mar 7, 2007)

What about the price?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I keep forgetting about the price. I can't remember what we paid for it.

I'm guessing that it was about $200. but that's just a guess.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

It's $200 in Home Depot Stores in USA. I look every week for a sale - I think it's the only product in HD that never goes on sale!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I got one for Christmas, but haven't set it up yet :-((. I'm in the process of trying to re-organize my shop - building new cabinets and counter tops for the benchtop tools to rest in. The weather has not been cooperating as well as I'd like, but one of these days I will get my spindle sander up and running.


----------



## ToddE (Aug 18, 2007)

This is a very well built machine. They have thought of everything on this. It has a huge table and a sturdy work area. You can also angle to work piece by tilting the table in incrementally notched adjustments. I have been looking forward to getting this for a long time. It was definitely worth waiting for. I recommend this to anyone considering a sanding station.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Ms Debbie,

The last time I came across something convenient and flexible, I ended up married, so I was afrsid toread your review. LOL

(Please don't tell my wife I said that) Could be fatal.

Lee


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

This is on my must-have list. Thanks for the positive review Ms Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ha Lee. that's funny.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

*LEE* if you send me one of those ezee roller outfits i wont have to call your wife !! lol
nice review ms. deb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

doh.. Mr.Trim you are good.. I was trying to think of a response… darn and now I'm too late


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I have this one in my shop and had one in our shop in Great Lakes IL. It is a tough reliable perfomer. Mine gets a lot of use. I would recommend them to anyone. I only have one minor complaint. There is no good place to store the cover plate for the drum attachment when using the belt sander. It wont stay in place like I would like it to.


----------



## dataman (Sep 15, 2006)

I have the Ridgid EB4424 also. I find it very handy and a great tool!
For some reason I do have a problem with the removal of the drum sander assembly. The flat spot on the drive shaft becomes unaligned with the knotch of the sanding assembly and its pretty tough to dislodge.
Other than that I love it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never had that difficulty


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

"I only have one minor complaint. There is no good place to store the cover plate for the drum attachment when using the belt sander."

Did you try the spot in the back where the beltsander sits when using the spindle sander? I think mine fits right down in there.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh right.. that's where it fits. I remember now!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I want one soooooooo bad. Gotta wait 'till it comes into the store used. Thanks for the review.


----------



## daiku1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have this one as well, but mine is for sale. Used it for about 1 hour total before I bought a big grizzly oscillating sander. I needed the taller and bigger drums for my work. Great for a small shop where space is limited {I guess that's all shops  }. Let me know if any of you are interested in mine. (Hope this comment isn't in the wrong place).

jim


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Deb… I GOT MINE!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh yah.. happy dance!!!! 

And????


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been considering this machine for my shop too. A couple of questions though.

1) Is it square?

2) Does the belt oscillate too, or just the spindle?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

TroutGuy:

Yea, the belt oscillates too. It's really cool. And it does seem to be really square, accurate, smooth, and well built. I am completely happy with mine. This machine was the inspiration for my recent LEAF BOX. This project shows how fine you can get the curves with this machine.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I, like several others, have been looking at this sander and wishing it went on sale. Now after reading all these comments, I may just use part of my "economic stimulus package" and pick one up. Who know it may even help stimulate some econmy my way. Thanks Ms Debbie, and other, for the review.


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

Kevin:

I was afraid you'd say that.

How am I gonna sell *THIS* new toy, I mean, tool to my wife? Hmmmmm… ;-)

MsDebbieP:

Thanks for the review!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for answering those questions Blake.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the Ridgid Oscillating Sander and love it ….199.00 at The Home Depot….i was dubious at first but soon as i started using it i loved it …and it is all pretty much plastic and Aluminum too ..but it gets the job done …Home Depot does not do a great job of having their tool guy know where the sandpaper is for this unit …but i found The replacement sleeves and belts for very inexpensive at

https://www.cumminstools.com/ they call themselves Toolsnow.com also …

here is a pic of my RidGid

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm103/gator9t9/Tools/DSCF0464.jpg


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Having used a sanding drum chucked into a drill press for a number of years, I finally broke down and purchased the Ridgid a couple of weeks ago. It's a big improvement over the drill press and gets the job done. The engineering is very good, but they really missed their mark when it came to designing the throat plate. The plate on mine will pop out if too much pressure is applied when sanding large pieces. The plate is not like a table saw plate that screws down, but just free floats. It gets so aggravating that I have thought about glueing it down permanetly. I have no use for the belt sander since I already have a dedicated belt sander and wheel. Even though it gets the job done, this cheesy plastic throat plate thing is very disappointing.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never had mine pop out…but then maybe I'm not using it for the same purpose as you do.


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a problem with a thumping sound coming from there sander. When I use the spindle it gives a little thump at the top of the rotation almost like it is hitting something when it tops out?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

not mine…. sounds like something isn't sitting right


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

I took it back to Home Depot and they exchanged it no questions asked. I use the heck out of it and would be lost without it


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and the new one is working fine?


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

FWW had a great review of that sander recently- it got top marks, and best overall value.

Nice review!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I love mine. It is a great tool


----------



## tmiller (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a great sander.

I just discovered abrasive cleaners (rubber type brick) and they work wonders.

This sander will accept Ryobi brand sleeves.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yah, it's definitely one of our "glad we bought it" tools


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the review… I am going to put this on the list of tools I can't yet afford, but want. LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Super review


----------

